# What to do?



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Hi, I brought a spoiler off the net for my car. When it arrived one bit did not have any clearcoat on. So I thought it wud be easy enough to spray laquer on that bit and hope for the best. Well after just giving it a polish before going on car I've noticed Strikethrough on the bit that I sprayed. Rest is fine.

So my question is what do I do?

Do I respray laquer again over just that bit or do am I going have to respray laquer on the whole spoiler or lastly do I just leave it? As it's on the underside of spoiler and no one will really see?

Any help or suggestions on what I should do would be great.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Anyone help me please???

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Sometimes questions don't get answered because no one knows the answer, it seems to happen fairly often to me.

I can't tell from the pic where the problem is but if it's not easily visible I'd tend to live with it.

Allan


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

By looking at the finish on the spoiler I would flat it down with 800 blow in the rub through and reclear the whole spoiler. The current finish looks pants


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I imagine the reason youre not getting any advice is because the picture doesnt show what youre talking about clearly enough.

If you can get better pictures up I’m happy to give my advice.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes better pictures may help - have you gone through the paint as well as the laquer


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Ok I've added a few more photos. I dont think I've gone through to the paint I'm not quite sure. What do you think will be the best option?
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

2 options, have it resprayed as it looks as though there's no basecoat on that section, or live with it if you can't see it as it's underneath.


----------

